# lump in throat



## 18239 (Aug 11, 2005)

hello everyone,Im looking for information on other people who are suffering from a feeling of a lump in the throat as my mother is suffering from this at the moment and I am desperately worried about her. She is 48, and suffers from IBS and also has had reflux in the past. She has had avery stressful time of things lately, as our much loved family dog is dying, and my grandfather has been very unwell. She says she feels like there is an airbubble there, and it seems to come and go. She has had antibiotics but no joy and is having an endoscopy soon. I know it sounds morbid but im terrified she has cancer. She is a non-smoker. Please help!


----------



## cnlmustard (Oct 3, 2003)

She does not have GERD. The lump in the throat is an esophogal cramp. An anti-spasmotic is needed. I was misdiagnosed with GERD for twenty five years and wasted a lot a money on expensive tests too.IBS affects the ENTIRE digestive sysytem.


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Do you know a good An anti-spasmotic treatment? I feel that lump on my throat too I was fine until I while ago. I hate this feeling I'm not taking the meds my doctor gave me it just made me sick, Protonix. is not for me... I was fine until 3 weeks ago, I had acid reflux for a few years and always been very careful on what I eat, but for a year I started to eat anything I wanted, one day 3 weeks ago, after I finish my lunch, havent been the same, I feel a little bit better, but I have that weird feeling in my throat and middle of my chest. Like I'm full but I havent eating hardly at all, and I only weight 108. I was 113 my right weight, I hope I dont loose more. So what do you take for your condition?Thank you


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

I take prlosec and chlozepan which is a form of valium for the lump in my throat, it is mostly caused by anixety, so I have been told as I have the same problem and It can almost drive you batty.


----------

